# BSDeviant



## equimanthorn (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello to you all !
Using google I find this link:

http://bsdeviant.org/

I'm curious,someone know this old distro ?

Equimanthorn


----------



## sossego (Oct 2, 2009)

I've used it. Nice, compact, a classic. Try it on an old computer or in qemu.


----------

